# gun shows??



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

Anybody know of any good gun shows coming up?? Im from NY but wouldnt mind traveling a little bit.. Im not talking about the little shows put on at the local fair grounds.. Anything like the SHOT show in las vegas.. But on the east coast?? THanks for any info..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the valley forge gun show at KOP pa isnt nearly as big as the shot show, but it is usually pretty impressive


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks.. Ill check it out online and see what its all about..


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

New York Gun Shows


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there's one at the Westchester County Center in White Plains this weekend.

Give them a call to double check

AFS


----------



## niharikamittal159 (Feb 2, 2012)

Luger Mauser BYF is a new gun which has 41 Chamber date. 4" Barrel. Sn. 5517. 99% Orig blue.
------------------------------------------------


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Back from the gun show, my first.
OK, first thing is this had huge attendance (compared to shows i've attended for other hobbies at the same place). Almost couldn't walk.
Lots of knives...
Lots of guns, new and used. Used prices seemed pretty good, but that might depend on exactly what you wanted - I looked mostly at revolvers.
One vendor selling reloading supplies and while he a lot of stuff didn't have what I wanted...didn't have the first three powders I asked for, no 9mm brass and one bullet to pick from. And this was withing 2 hours of the 2 day show's opening. Can't say prices were great, but not terrible.
Found a couple of XDm magazines priced less than Gander Mountain but well above mailorder and big macho gun guy couldn't discount them because the 'girl back at the office' wasn't actually in the office this weekend.

Ended up getting some cases to put my reloads in and that was it. Very disappointing. But you don't know if you don't go.

BTW, do you need an FFL to buy powder and primers wholesale? Perhaps there's a buck to be made selling reloading supplies around here and at shows.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If you don't mind traveling a bit then check out KNOB CREEK in april.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> If you don't mind traveling a bit then check out KNOB CREEK in april.


LOL
knob creek is only class 3 fully automatic weapons


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the two largest ones i know of are both collectors guns - i e mostly older models not the brand new just made guns
that is at Louisville KY and the OGCA in ohio. 
the OGCA is the largest private gun club in usa. you have to become a member to buy a gun there and know a member to visit and join.

good point though - that should be a separate thread for members to list their biggest shows in their area


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just remembered that at the back of American Rifleman, each month, is a list of upcoming gun shows


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for all the info everybody...Greatly appreciated.. Ill let you know where i go when i figure it out


----------

